# How much do you give up?



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

It's been a while since I've posted on here, so I thought I would get the advice of TAM on something I'm pondering. I am a little short of 3 months away from being legally divorced and we have agreed on everything, so were just in the waiting period. 

Here's the situation. I'm a huge golfer and am thinking about joining my country club down the road. It isn't cheap though and I don't know if I want my stbxw thinking that I have money or something and trying to go after me for more. So the question is, do I wait one more year? I feel like it's nuts to continue and put life on hold. I want to join and meet some more new people that have a passion for golf and enjoy that type of atmosphere. 

So what do you think TAM? Join or not?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

jdlash said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on here, so I thought I would get the advice of TAM on something I'm pondering. I am a little short of 3 months away from being legally divorced and we have agreed on everything, so were just in the waiting period.
> 
> Here's the situation. I'm a huge golfer and am thinking about joining my country club down the road. It isn't cheap though and I don't know if I want my stbxw thinking that I have money or something and trying to go after me for more. So the question is, do I wait one more year? I feel like it's nuts to continue and put life on hold. I want to join and meet some more new people that have a passion for golf and enjoy that type of atmosphere.
> 
> So what do you think TAM? Join or not?


Wait - get invites from your friends this year.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Wait - get invites from your friends this year.


That's kind of what I was thinking. It could end up being the most expensive membership I ever purchased if it backfired on me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

jdlash said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking. It could end up being the most expensive membership I ever purchased if it backfired on me.


You know what she is.

If terms are set, let it happen.

You hear anything from Locke lately?


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't heard from Locke. I have respect for him putting family first, but I'm afraid he tucked his tail and let her dictate the relationship. Unfortunately that will put him right back where he was in the first place. 

Back to me My attorney sent her the finalized property settlement and it should be all settled. Does that make a difference, or should I still wait? Until the divorce is final anything can be changed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you have not been hiding assets and income then you joining then there is nothing that will change.

At most wait the 3 months until the divorce is final.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> If you have not been hiding assets and income then you joining then there is nothing that will change.
> 
> At most wait the 3 months until the divorce is final.


At least until she signs...


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in Michigan, so 3 months means wait until next year.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

I think that's where I'll start. I'm going to check with the attorney and make sure everything is signed first. 


I'm up for a TAM online party when this is over!!


----------

